# Problem mit Visual C# Express



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag,
ich hatte vor kurzem Visual Basic 2010 Express parallel zu Visual basic 2008 Express installiert. Es gab dann einen Fehler mit dem Servicepack, den ich aber durch den Download von Servicepack 1 beheben konnte.
Nun wollte ich eben Visual C# 2010 Express installieren und es kam wieder der Fehler mit dem Servicepack. Auch diesen habe ich durch den Download des Servicepacks 1 behoben.
Nun kommt aber ein Fehler, den ich bei der installtion von Visual Basic 2010 Express auch schon hatte. Ich habe ihn vor ca. 2 Wochen behoben, aber ich ich das geschafft habe weiß ich nicht mehr.

Visual Basic 2008 Express und Visual Basic 2010 Express funktionieren fehlerfrei.
Bei Visual C# 2010 Express kommt die Fehlermeldung (siehe Anhang).
Die Anweisung mit dem /log verstehe ich nicht. Welche Befehlszeile denn?


----------



## fadade (10. Mai 2012)

mit Befehlszeile ist da einfach cmd gemeint. Sprich C# Express von cmd aus starten mit dem parameter /log dahinter.
Also irgendwie so in der Win-Konsole: "C:\[Pfad_zu_C#_Express]\[EXE].exe" /log
(kannst du auch mit Anführungszeichen machen, ist sogar nötig, wenn da irgendwie ein Verzeichnis mit einem Leerzeichen im Namen zwischen ist)

Aber viel weiterhelfen wird das wohl auch nicht.
Was passiert denn wenn du auf Nein klickst? Kannst du dann z.B. an den Reiter "Extras - Optionen" ran? Es kann nämlich sein, dass sich VB und C# ein bisschen in die Haare kommen und dort könntest du mal versuchen die Standard-C#-Entwicklungseinstellungen zu laden .....

Ansonsten würde ich die IDEs vllt mal alle runterwerfen, WinUpdate fahren und dann nochmal die neuesten Versionen installn


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

Oh man, da hätte ich ja auch mal drauf kommen können, hätte da aber eher auf den Begriff "Eingabeaufforderung" gewartet, wenn es um die CMD geht 

Ja, jetzt habe ich diese Log Datei und auch Fehler scheint es zu geben, aber wirklich sagen tun mir nicht alle.

Im Anhang mal die Log, falls da überhaupt jemand was mit anfangen kann. 

Wenn ich auf Nein drücken würde, käme die Fehlermeldung ja nicht mehr. Ich will aber ja, dass mir der Fehler angezeigt wird. Nachdem ich auf Ja drücke kann ich sogar Programmieren, also Optionen gehen auch, aber ne Fehlerhaft geladene Datei ist nicht gerade so toll  Deswegen will ich es lieber behandeln. 

Danke und Gruß
Tim


----------



## fadade (10. Mai 2012)

Also wenn es erstmal geht und du normal programmieren und* kompilieren/ausführen* kannst, dann würde ich mir da jetzt erstmal nicht sooooo ne Gedanken drum machen ^^
Aber aus dem Ausschnitt unten geht ja hervor, dass ne Datei fehlt! Vielleicht hilft es da einfach nochmal den Full-Installer fürs .NET-Framework 4 zu laden und zu installieren. (oder mal separat nach der Datei suchen, aber die ist mWn auch nicht so wichtig)

Welche .NET-Version hast du momentan eigentlich installiert? (möglichst die komplett exakt supergenaue Versionsnummer )



Spoiler



<entry>
    <record>89</record>
    <time>2012/05/10 16:26:24.906</time>
    <type>Information</type>
    <source>VisualStudio</source>
    <description>Begin package load [Microsoft.Data.Entity.Design.BootstrapPackage.BootstrapPackage, Microsoft.Data.Entity.Design.BootstrapPackage, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a]</description>
    <guid>{7A4E8D96-5D5B-4415-9FAB-D6DCC56F47FB}</guid>
  </entry>
  <entry>
    <record>90</record>
    <time>2012/05/10 16:26:24.909</time>
    <type>Error</type>
    <source>VisualStudio</source>
    <description>CreateInstance failed for package [Microsoft.Data.Entity.Design.BootstrapPackage.BootstrapPackage, Microsoft.Data.Entity.Design.BootstrapPackage, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a]</description>
    <guid>{7A4E8D96-5D5B-4415-9FAB-D6DCC56F47FB}</guid>
    <hr>80070002</hr>
*<errorinfo>Die Datei oder Assembly "Microsoft.Data.Entity.Design.BootstrapPackage, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a" oder eine Abhängigkeit davon wurde nicht gefunden. Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.</errorinfo>*
  </entry>
  <entry>
    <record>91</record>
    <time>2012/05/10 16:26:24.910</time>
    <type>Error</type>
    <source>VisualStudio</source>
    <description>End package load [Microsoft.Data.Entity.Design.BootstrapPackage.BootstrapPackage, Microsoft.Data.Entity.Design.BootstrapPackage, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a]</description>
    <guid>{7A4E8D96-5D5B-4415-9FAB-D6DCC56F47FB}</guid>
    <hr>80004005 - E_FAIL</hr>
*<errorinfo>Die Datei oder Assembly "Microsoft.Data.Entity.Design.BootstrapPackage, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a" oder eine Abhängigkeit davon wurde nicht gefunden. Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.</errorinfo>*
  </entry>
  <entry>
    <record>92</record>
    <time>2012/05/10 16:26:30.743</time>
    <type>Information</type>
    <source>VisualStudio</source>
    <description>Toolbox: package load failed</description>
    <guid>{7A4E8D96-5D5B-4415-9FAB-D6DCC56F47FB}</guid>
  </entry>


----------



## Koyote (10. Mai 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal alles von .NET und dem Visual Studio zeugs runtergehauen und lade als erstes mal C#(Atemberaubende 35 kbit/s bringt mehr der Server ).

Ich wollte halt noch VB 08 haben, weil ich da ein recht großes projekt noch am laufen habe. Ich versuche dann aber mal C# parrallel zu vb zu installieren und dann mein 08 Projekt in 10 umzuwandeln. 

Neu neuinstallation wird wohl das beste sein, da ich ja sonst immer wieder Fehler habe. Ich hoffe mal, dass es funktioniert... Wenn der Download mal fertig ist 
Schade, dass man nicht einfach mal alle 2010 Express Editions, also C#, c++ und vb drauf hauen könnte, wäre ja mal das einfachste...

Danke für deine Hilfe, ich melde mich dann, wenn es neues zu berichten gibt.



Edit: c# läuft jetzt. Gibt es in C# express eig. keine Vorschläge, so wie bei VB Express? Also wenn ich jetzt schreibe "label1." kamen bei VB Express immer Vorschläge für Eigenschaften.
Fehler bei der Installation ober bei C# nicht vorhanenden?
Versuche dann morgen VB parallel zu installieren.


----------



## fadade (11. Mai 2012)

Also die 10er-Versionen haben mir eigentlich immer automatisch eine Konvertierung vorgeschlagen beim öffnen einer älteren Datei 
Zwar muss man ein paar dateien danach ausmüllen, aber hat bisher auch mit SEHR komplexen Projekten geklappt.

Und ich glaube ein Komplettpaket für alle IDEs gibts auch .... müsste ich sogar noch haben, könnt ich nachher ma schauen, von wo das kam.

Doch die Vorschläge ("Intellisense") gibt es. 
Kann sein, dass sie entweder in den Optionen deaktiviert sind, oder in der _kostenlosen_ Express-Edition nicht vorhanden sind.
Falls du sie sonst ganz dringend brauchst gibt es ein sehr gutes Plugin für Visual-Studio-2010er: Visual Assist X (kurz VAX), das bringt die Vorschläge sogar auch für C++ mit 
Kostet nur leider etwas


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

Also in Visual Basic Express hat das immer funktioniert. Es gibt die Einstellung, aber es funktioniert nicht...


----------



## fadade (11. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir sieht es genauso aus und funktioniert, müsste also irgendwas bei dir sein.
Möglicherweise muss jetzt nach der Installation erstmal nur ein Dienst starten und das ist mit einem Neustart behoben ... 
Ansonsten weiß vielleicht Tante Google weiter 

-> Hast du denn auch richtig in einem aktiven Projekt rumgetippt? Weil wenn ich einfach so eine C#-Datei oder VB oder C++ oder was auch immer öffne ohne gerade irgendwie ein Projekt mit Visual Studio geladen zu haben, dann geht Intellisense auch nicht.


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe das nicht. Habe jetzt eben mal Visual Sudio Repariert/Neu installiert (also mit der Option beim Deinstallarieren) und es geht immer noch nicht.

Entweder bin ich total Banane durch Basic oder es geht einfach nicht.

ich nehme auf die Form:
Einen Button
Ein Label.

Dann schreibe ich: Label1.  so und jetzt kommen in VB schon viele Eigenschaften, in C# nicht. Dann schreibe ich "text" = "XXX".
Und schon hab ich nen Fehler, weil die Eigenschaft Text groß geschrieben werden muss. Und mal ehrlich, beim programmieren auf die Groß-und Kleinschreibung von Eigenschaften zu achten ist doch ewig nervig. Ich weiß gerade leider nicht, was ich noch machen soll.

Google Zeigt mir auch nur da Einstellungsfenster


----------



## bingo88 (11. Mai 2012)

VB ist ganz anders als C#, da musst du dich dran gewöhnen!


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

Schon, aber Intellisense sollte es doch trotzdem geben


----------



## bingo88 (11. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt allerdings 
Bei C++ zickt Intellisense manchmal rum, aber C# oder VB sollte eigentlich sofort funktionieren.


----------



## Koyote (11. Mai 2012)

Aber es wird ja erst gar nicht angezeigt, ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich den Fehler noch suchen soll, gibt es einen Eintrag bei Programme und Funktionen?


----------



## fadade (11. Mai 2012)

@bingo: Die 2010er hat bisher meines Wissens aber keine intellisense-unterstützung für C++ .... oder wurde das endlich wieder geändert?

______________
HHHrrrrrmmmmmm...........
Dann wüsste ich auch nicht weiter. Radikal könntest du mal irgendeine Testversion (oder mit einer Hochschullizenz  ) Visual Studio 2010 Prof/Ultimate installn; das sollte ohne Probleme einfach drübergehen. Und wenn es da dann nicht geht, dann ist da irgendwas zerschossen (Registry oder sonstwo).


----------



## bingo88 (12. Mai 2012)

@fadade also bei mir klappt dann da diese Autovervollständigungsbox auf, das gibt es aber schon seit Visual Studio 6 oder so. Nur funktioniert das bei C++ nicht immer (Fehler im Code, fehlende Includes, kaputte Cache-DB, ...)


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was C# unter der Option "Reparieren/ Neu installieren" veranstaltet, aber nach einer kompletten Neuinstallation geht es wieder 
Danke Leute


----------



## fadade (12. Mai 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> @fadade also bei mir klappt dann da diese Autovervollständigungsbox auf, das gibt es aber schon seit Visual Studio 6 oder so. Nur funktioniert das bei C++ nicht immer (Fehler im Code, fehlende Includes, kaputte Cache-DB, ...)


 
Hm, also bei mir passiert da gar nichts 
Und ich dachte in der 2010er hatten sie es genau deswegen am Anfang abgeschaltet, aber ich ab ja VAX 


@Koyote:


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

Das die Umwandlung von nem 2008 Projekt auf 2010 bei mir unter keinem guten Stern steht war mir iwie schon vorher klar  Jetzt gibt es Probleme mit einem "Power pack"  Was denn für ein Power Pack? Kenne ich gar nicht, was soll das bitteschön sein? Angeblich auch in den Projektverweisen, verwundert mich gerade etwas.


----------



## joffal (12. Mai 2012)

hi, da scheint wohl einfach nur ein Verweis zu fehlen. Kannst du denn kompilieren/ausführen?


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

Debuggen scheint zu funktionieren aber was soll ich mit dem Verweis machen? Und was ist denn das Power Pack?


----------



## bingo88 (12. Mai 2012)

Hier gibt es so ein Powerpack zum Download. Vielleicht ists das ja.


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2012)

Genau das scheine ich wirklich zu haben (in der Toolbox, nur nie gesehen, weil ich so weit nicht runter scrolle...). Ist nur die Frage, was ich jetzt mit dem Verweis machen soll? Ich verwende kein Powerpack Steuerelement in meinem Programm, kann ich nicht den Verweis auf die 2010 Version lenken?
Wie kommt so ein Tool überhaupt auf den Rechner, wenn man es nicht extra installiert? 
Im Objektkatalog gibt es das anscheinend auch nicht


----------

